# Top Gear ?



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Has nobody mentioned that it's on later ?....how odd if they haven't


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Completely forgot until you mentioned it. That's not good.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Take your ? off your thread title and you can be the author of the thread this week!

I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it on now or at 9 again ?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Is it on now or at 9 again ?


9 - they're building an electric car (apparently) :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm guessing fire


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup 9PM. Better be good, cancelled my wee cruise to watch it


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Hope it is good.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Hope it is good.


lasts weeks was superb imo


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

cant wait, its what sunday evenings are all about!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AliBailey88 said:


> cant wait, its what sunday evenings are all about!!


for seven weeks


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

sunday evenings are ****e after that


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AliBailey88 said:


> sunday evenings are ****e after that


agree :lol:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Currently watching Mariah Carey's epic cleavage on X-Factor but will be switching over at 9pm :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

is it just me or was anyone else not liking the filter they use on the camera while filming the audi and the chevvy, it was too dark, and it aint my tv thats not setup right


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Has nobody mentioned that it's on later ?....how odd if they haven't


Just been watching the bit with the R8 and Corvette, I'm sure that is my ex in the background


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

That blokes moustache who sat next to james may... looked some german woman lent him her armpit hair and glued it on.... LOL!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Bit of a let down IMO


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

What a lot of ****.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah not a very good episode by a long chalk.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Best bit was the Audi !


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Not wanting to be the one to put cat among the pigeons but I loved this episode.... and James May with a Duct Tape tash!!! Lol!!

Sorry guys, this was a classic:thumb:


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

I want my license fee refunded.. What aload of toss! Worst episode ever screened.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

I don't think anyone noticed the budget being slashed.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

How can they do a episode like last week which was great and then this pile of


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Crap missed it again, must fathom out Sky+.

But if it was not that good then not an issue missing it.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would just watch last weeks again


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I *want my license fee refunde*d.. What aload of toss! Worst episode ever screened.


what I say when strictly dancing or whatever that load of rubbish is on t.v.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Got bored half way through, wasn't a good episode. Shame after last week's.
I guess they spend a lot of money on the trips filming the super cars and that leaves no money for episodes like tonights.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Not watched it yet, was it really that bad? 

Love last weeks episode!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Not watched it yet, was it really that bad?
> 
> Love last weeks episode!


watchable but hit and miss really


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

just caught the last ten mins, if the first part was like the last bit I didnt miss much!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i hate star in a reasonably priced car, waste of 10mins


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought there were some cringeworthy moments this week but the Mira tests had me in stitches


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> i hate star in a reasonably priced car, waste of 10mins


+1 It's just a cheap way to fill the hour :wall:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

In hindsight it wasn't that bad. I just think a lot of the problem is we all love the show so much and anticipate each new series then each no show that unless it turns out to be one of their epic episodes then we feel let down.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

.........As i suspected !!! http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/dec/29/top-gear-bbc-budget-cuts-jeremy-clarkson at least they are honest !!

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/02/03/jeremy-clarksons-salary-reportedly-slashed-by-bbc/


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> watchable but hit and miss really


x2 some bits I let a laugh out but a episode I wouldn't be in a hurry to watch again , think I've seen ep1 3-4 times

from Wilmans mouth http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2009/11/15/series-14-the-detail/


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got to say this week's programme was much better than the first. There were lots of laugh-out-loud moments with the electric car. You can't please everyone all of the time.....


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought it was brilliant.

The electric car over the Belgian Cobbles had me in stitches. And the first time Hammond had his head in the greenhouse.

The MIRA tests were awesome too. 

The news was a riot.

As for that R8! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Honestly, i don't know what some of you want from a TV show. There just aren't any comparable programs. Spooks comes close, Heroes, MOTD, Fast Forward.

I don't want my licence fee back. I'm amazed what teh BBC do for £9 pm. Compared to just under double that for SKY.


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

We thought it was funny!!

Electric car was epic tbh

And for us ladies out there Michael Sheen from Twilight: New Moon......

Awesome


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> In hindsight it wasn't that bad. I just think a lot of the problem is we all love the show so much and anticipate each new series then each no show that unless it turns out to be one of their epic episodes then we feel let down.


Exactly. I didn't think it was a classic, but certainly not as poor as some are making out imo. Next week's might be a corker and everyone will be singing it's praises again. Let's face it; a 'weak' TG is still a better hour's telly than 90% of what else is being shown on a Sunday evening.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

The show was good, but I just thought that the first part of the electric car driving around town was just far too predictable. We all knew they were going to get stuck in town, run out of power and take a wrong turn. Too set up, and it's been done by them on many occaisions. But the testing part was pretty fun though, and I enjoyed the rest of the show.


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

FiestaGirlie said:


> Too set up, and it's been done by them on many occaisions. But the testing part was pretty fun though, and I enjoyed the rest of the show.


I know what you mean but its still funny


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Having been in Romania last week, with some local guys that know that road they drove in the last episode, and hearing the TRUTH about it from people that drive it, it reminds me what a total load of **** TG really is. 

Its good entertainment value but its just an entertainment show to make Clarkson and crew a shed load of £££ every year, and nothing more. Keep that in mind and you wont be disappointed IMHO.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not such a great road then BP? They were claiming it was better than the one they drove on in the opening episode a couple of series back (with the GT3RS, Gallardo & Aston). I thought it was a bold statement to make, but impossible to tell from the TV of course.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I agree, it looked great on the TV. I was with a colleague, a young guy and a bit of a petrolhead, and he told me he wouldnt drive a Ferrari there is he had one, and its a very short and not so great road. They are building another elsewhere in Romania that is >30km long and much much better. Its not all open yet but he has driven a few of the closed sections and claims its a proper driving road


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

The only problem I see now is Hammond, Clarkson is funnier than him, and James May is the best presenter by far. Hammond just doesn't add much to the show anymore. I loved the Electric Car bit, and for all those moaners if these episodes keep getting worse, why are you still watching it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pieface876 said:


> The only problem I see now is Hammond, Clarkson is funnier than him, and James May is the best presenter by far. Hammond just doesn't add much to the show anymore. I loved the Electric Car bit, and for all those moaners if these episodes keep getting worse, why are you still watching it?


Hamster would be better if he stopped wearing those stupid waistcoats! :lol:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Loving this quote:

"... we'll endeavour to make 13 of our 14 shows as per the usual [Hollywood producer/director] Jerry Bruckheimer standard, and then the last one, when we only have a tenner left, will be utter, utter ****e."

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It was ok not anything special.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

This was hilarious -


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

The Autocar roadtest of the Hammerhead Eagle i-thrust

http://dl.haymarket.streamuk.com/autocar/top-gear/top-gear-topgear-test.pdf


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't get the usual "fizzing sensation" when watching this episode.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

David 1150 said:


> I didn't get the usual "fizzing sensation" when watching this episode.


haha sick


----------

